# Hans Bodenmeier on gsd working lines



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

I just wanted to know if anyone has also had experiences with spinal problems in the working lines mentioned in the above clips. 

A fair few well know dogs were mentioned that crop up in pedigrees, some that have had surgery ? themselves or produced back issues.

Thanks.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I could not play the videos, if you send me a pm of some of dogs mentioned I will see if they are consistent with dogs I'm wary of in both Czech and German lines. I do not like to put that information in public because some folks will run with it as gospel, whereas it is something that requires a lot more understanding of the lines/pedigree than most have on forums.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Which video talks the most about the dogs? There is almost 100 minutes of video.


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

PM done.

If anyone has trouble viewing search for it on youtube. 

The clips ending in 00170 and 00171 (beginning) have more info on specific dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

things he is saying are not secrets - the Europeans breed in spite of issues, discard problem pups and dogs - they want that winner - they keep competition dogs in kennels and not in their homes for the most part and their perspective on what risks are acceptable are driven by that. They compete with a dog and if he wins breed him, if he has a bad back and needs surgery, they don't care, they blame it on training and keep using him.........dog bloats 3 times, needs surgery, so what - fix him and keep going...don't DM test because heaven forbid he come up +/+ and then less breedings and puppy sales...micky mouse weak nerved dogs through an IPO test with super good training and since they got a title - breeding dog - some pups will be ok so why not? dump the nervy ones on pet people....


Sorry - been seeing this for years but no one thinks it is true!


Lee


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

True it happens. I do wonder about the culling ect as I knew a breeder who imported and bred several west german working line dogs and there could be a real contrast in temperament in some litters. Some really nervous temperaments were cropping up and some that were ok. You wonder is that what happens over there and as long as they get 1-2 decent ones it doesn't matter ? I dunno. 

Back to spines, the dogs mentioned in the clips come from different bloodlines so I wonder where these back issues are coming from ? a distant ancestor ?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nelly said:


> True it happens. I do wonder about the culling ect as I knew a breeder who imported and bred several west german working line dogs and there could be a real contrast in temperament in some litters. Some really nervous temperaments were cropping up and some that were ok. You wonder is that what happens over there and as long as they get 1-2 decent ones it doesn't matter ? I dunno.


Exactly - I have talked to a couple breeders, even here in the States, who have no problem producing nervy, poor tempered pups as long as they get a good working prospect - one sells the bad ones as pets, the other culls.....some of the German judges are very enlightening as to breeding practices there. And again, priorities are different - if the dog wins, characteristics that I might find unacceptable in a breeding dog are just overlooked because the dog scores well....really not that much different a perspective than the showline people




> Back to spines, the dogs mentioned in the clips come from different bloodlines so I wonder where these back issues are coming from ? a distant ancestor ?


for spines, not limited to just this one family, he actually mentions 2 - but the one is very common....heard of it years and years ago and have totally avoided the bloodline as much as possible.


Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

cliffson1 said:


> I could not play the videos, if you send me a pm of some of dogs mentioned I will see if they are consistent with dogs I'm wary of in both Czech and German lines. I do not like to put that information in public because some folks will run with it as gospel, whereas it is something that requires a lot more understanding of the lines/pedigree than most have on forums.


Please PM me this information, too! I've had 2 of my dogs develop spinal issues, and would like to try to avoid this in the future.


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> Exactly - I have talked to a couple breeders, even here in the States, who have no problem producing nervy, poor tempered pups as long as they get a good working prospect - one sells the bad ones as pets, the other culls.....some of the German judges are very enlightening as to breeding practices there. And again, priorities are different - if the dog wins, characteristics that I might find unacceptable in a breeding dog are just overlooked because the dog scores well....really not that much different a perspective than the showline people
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of the ones I've seen being sold as pets do not have the nerves even for that. Nervous temperaments seem to really need experienced trainers too. 

I got four bloodlines from the clip, not including several dogs all descending back to same sire line of one dog (counted as one).


----------

